# Persona a la que le falta un pie



## mysrael

*T*engo una pregunta....creo que es el foro indicado para hacerla.

*S*i a una persona que le falta una mano le dicen manco, un dedo le dicen ñoco o si le faltan las extremidades le dicen mocho......

¿*Có*mo se le dice a una persona que le falta un pie?

*S*e que existe la palabra pero no se cual es, gracias por su ayuda.

*Regla 3:*

Los títulos de los hilos deben contener la palabra o frase consultadas. (Evite títulos tales como "favor de traducir", "cómo digo esto", "soy nuevo" y similares).

*Regla 11:*

El respeto a las reglas de gramática y ortografía, incluido el uso correcto de mayúsculas, tildes y signos de puntuación, es obligatorio.

Muchas gracias por la colaboración.


----------



## samysam

Se le dice que esta cojo.


----------



## samysam

¡¡Bienvenido al foro!!


----------



## Pinairun

> ¿*Có*mo se le dice a una persona a la que le falta un pie?


 



> *cojo**, ja**.*
> (Del lat. _coxus_, de _coxa_, anca).
> 
> *1. *adj. Dicho de una persona o de un animal: Que cojea, bien *por falta de una* *pierna o pie*, bien por pérdida del uso normal de cualquiera de estos miembros. U. t. c. s.


----------



## ManPaisa

> *S*i a una persona que le falta una mano le dicen manco, un dedo le dicen ñoco o si le faltan las extremidades le dicen mocho....



Según el DRAE, _*ñoco*_ es sólo un regionalismo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Quote:
¿*Có*mo se le dice a una persona a la que le falta un pie? 

La palabra 'cojo' no define la falta de un pie.Define el hecho de cojear.

La falta de un pie he oído decirlo como 'manco del pie' o 'tullido del pie', pero quizá no sea apropiado.
Lo más común es decir 'le falta un pie'.

saludos


----------



## A Trex

las cosas facilitas said:


> La palabra 'cojo' no define la falta de un pie.Define el hecho de cojear.



La pregunta comienza por: "Si a una persona que le falta una mano le dicen manco..."

en esa analogía, cojo me parece ser la respuesta correcta.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

A Trex said:


> La pregunta comienza por: "Si a una persona que le falta una mano le dicen manco..."
> 
> en esa analogía, cojo me parece ser la respuesta correcta.


 
Pues tengo un amigo que le falta el pie, bueno, toda la pierna, y no está cojo (lleva una prótesis último modelo y no notas que pierna le falta).

salut


----------



## Pinairun

las cosas facilitas said:


> Quote:
> ¿*Có*mo se le dice a una persona a la que le falta un pie?
> 
> La palabra 'cojo' no define la falta de un pie.Define el hecho de cojear.
> 
> La falta de un pie he oído decirlo como 'manco del pie' o 'tullido del pie', pero quizá no sea apropiado.
> Lo más común es decir 'le falta un pie'.
> 
> saludos


 
Quizá la definifición que hace de "cojo" el María Moliner satisfaga  tu inquietud:

*Cojo, a.* 1. Se aplica a una persona o animal al que le falta un pie o una pierna o los tiene defectuosos, por lo que anda imperfectamente.

Saludos


----------



## mysrael

Gracias po la edicion con mejor gramatica, en cuanto a las respuestas cojo ya habia estado en mi rango de respuestas pero no es; la cuestion es que un licenciado en español alguna vez me dejo esta inquietud, nunca volvi a hablar con el, asi que les pregunto a ustedes, en todo caso gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Aserolf

Yo diría "*manco"*:

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*manco,ca *


adj. [Persona o animal] sin brazo o mano,o que no puede usarlos. También s.:
el Manco de Lepanto.
Defectuoso,falto de algo necesario:
es un trabajo manco.
no ser uno manco loc. col. Ser hábil y despabilado.
Sds;o)


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por acá se les dice "Mocho", no es lo mismo un cojo que un mocho, aunque los dos cojean.

Saludos


----------



## Agbc6206

Mocho puede ser usado (en México) como referencia a algo a alguien que carece de una extremidad o apéndice. Mochar es cortar algo en partes, separandolo del resto. Ojala sea de utilidad.  Por cierto, en mi pais, la palabra si sería "cojo". Aunque bien dicen que se reifere a que cojea y no que le falte un pie, lo cierto es que es la acepción mas a generalizada.  Saludos.


----------



## Alma Shofner

Cojo, rengo, manco, mocho.
Saludos


----------



## normaelena

samysam said:


> Se le dice que esta cojo.



Yo usaría el verbo ser porque es una condición permanente: es cojo. Prefiero "mocho". Ahora estoy cojeando porque me duele un pie, pero lo tengo.


----------



## mysrael

Jajaja creo que moriré sin saber el termino adecuado.


----------



## warrete

¿Porqué reflotas el tema?
Y sí,es cojo la palabra.


----------



## EduardoGonzalez

Es *cojo*. Es cojo tanto al que le falta un pie o pierna por tenerlos amputados (se le note más o menos) como el que anda de manera defectuosa (el que cojea). 
En mi tierra "mocho" es el animal al que le falta la punta de un cuerno.


----------



## juandelsur

EduardoGonzalez said:


> Es *cojo*. Es cojo tanto al que le falta un pie o pierna por tenerlos amputados (*se le note más o menos*) como el que anda de manera defectuosa (el que cojea).
> En mi tierra *"mocho"* es el animal al que *le falta la punta de un cuerno*.



Hola. Tal cual lo dice Eduardo. Aunque por acá no usaríamos _cojo_ sino _rengo. _En algunos casos y en son de burla _engañabaldosas.
_Saludos


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:

Si viajas por aquí, *Juandelsur*, y tienes una lesión grave en un pie (Dios  no lo quiera, como dice mi madre), en el hospital no digas que estás _*rengo *_porque te podrían operar de la cadera. 

*rengo**1**,ga.*
(Del lat. _*renĭcus_, de _ren , renis_, riñón).
*1. *adj. Cojo por lesión de las caderas. U. t. c. s.
*2.*adj. _Arg._, _Cuba_, _Méx. _y _Ur. _Cojo por lesión de un pie.
*3.*
*4.*
_RealAcademia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


De todos modos no te preocupes porque por acá _*rengo*_ se utiliza muy poco; en cambio sí decimos con frecuencia _*estoy *__*derrengado *_en los casos en que un trabajo o un ejercicio de mucho doblar la columna nos deja muy cansados y sobre todo con dolor en la cintura.

Aquí al _*cojo *_también se le llama _*paticojo*_ coloquialmente, pero nunca he oído que se le llame _*manco*_ o _*mocho*_.

Saludos.


----------



## Birke

*Cojo* se le dice a quien tenga problemas al andar tanto si conserva el pie como si no. Del mismo modo que Cervantes es el Manco de Lepanto, aunque no perdió su brazo sino la facultad de usarlo.

Si sólo arrastra un poco el pie, se puede decir que renquea. Ya sabéis el refrán: _Quien anda con un cojo, al año si no cojea, renquea. _


----------



## Norcormar44

Nada como el español para decir las verdades
Físicas o morales
Si le falta pelo, calvo
Si le falta un ojo, tuerto
Si le falta una oreja, cartulo
Si le falta nariz, ñato
Si le falta un diente, mueco
Si le falta un brazo, manco
Si le falta un dedo, ñoco
Si tiene seis dedos, cinqueño
Si le falta una bola, chiclán
Si le falta una pierna, manco. 

*Solicitudes de listados de palabras, exceden los fines del foro. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Rodal

Yo le diría manco si le falta un pie y mocho si le falta una mano.



ROSANGELUS said:


> Por acá se les dice "Mocho", no es lo mismo un cojo que un mocho, aunque los dos cojean.
> 
> Saludos



Mocho para dedo y mano, manco para pie.


----------



## Agró

*Amonópodo*.

A-, _sin_
mono, _uno_
podo, _pie
_
Y, si no existe, se inventa.


----------



## RIU

No sé...

Asumiendo que existe *tripode*, debería ser *monópodo*, ¿no?


----------



## francisgranada

RIU said:


> ... Asumiendo que existe *tripode*, debería ser *monópodo*, ¿no?


O _*unípede *_(para no utilizar grecismos) ...


----------



## spanish72

En México he escuchado que les dicen "tuncos"  pero me parece un término muy local. (Película "El Tunco Maclovio")


----------



## Aserolf

spanish72 said:


> En México he escuchado que les dicen "tuncos"  pero me parece un término muy local. (Película "El Tunco Maclovio")


Tienes razón. Aunque, a decir verdad, "tunco" sólo la he escuchado en la película que mencionas. En la vida real siempre he oído "manco", "mocho" o "cojo".


----------



## Teacher Monica

Según el Diccionario de La Real Academia, "tunco" es "mutilado de algún miembro" (no especifica si se trata de brazo, mano, pie). (Se usa en El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras, México y Nic). No sé cómo se dirá en Argentina.
Saludos.


----------



## jilar

Otra solución creativa: Un simpié.
Tal cual Simpié.-- ( Narradoras argentinas ) de Romasco, Ana Beatriz -: Simurg, Buenos Aires 9789875540118 Tapa Blanda - Ventara SA

Igual que hay sintechos. sintecho, mejor en una sola palabra
O sinvergüenzas


----------



## spanish72

Aserolf said:


> Yo diría "*manco"*:
> 
> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *manco,ca *
> 
> 
> adj. [Persona o animal] sin brazo o mano,o que no puede usarlos. También s.:
> el Manco de Lepanto.
> Defectuoso,falto de algo necesario:
> es un trabajo manco.
> no ser uno manco loc. col. Ser hábil y despabilado.
> Sds;o)


Me suena raro, pero sí, tienes razón. En la película "Ustedes los Ricos", de 1948, hay una escena donde las famosas "Tostada" y "Guayaba" arrullan al hijito de Pepe el Toro y le cantan una canción que dice algo así como :  "si no te duermes te saco los ojos pa'dejarte tuerto, te mocho una pata pa'dejarte manco".


----------



## jilar

Yo no entiendo de donde sacáis que a alguien sin un pie, independientemente de que cojee o no, se le puede llamar manco. Si ni las citas de sus definiciones lo permiten.
¿Será que simplemente le dais ese significado en vuestro modo de hablar?
Manco alude al brazo o la mano, nunca al pie. Al menos eso muestran los diccionarios.

Al que le falta un pie se le puede llamar cojo, independientemente de que cojee o no, o de que tenga algún tipo de solución ortopédica.
Si vemos a una persona, sentada, o sea, no está andando, así que no podemos saber si cojea o no, y tiene una pata de palo, o una pierna biónica o cualquier otro artilugio que haga la función de una pierna o pie, siempre le podremos llamar cojo. De hecho podría ser su apodo en un grupo de colegas o conocidos, "El Cojo". 
Cojo porque le falta un pie; o una pierna, parte de ella o al completo. Lo define esa falta de tal miembro, y durante toda la historia humana a quien le faltaba un pie o algo de la pierna, obligatoriamente cojeaba, lógico, pues hay una falta de equilibrio natural. Los delataba algo tan común como andar. Quizá es desde hace muy pocos años que los profesionales hayan encontrado soluciones ideales a esos problemas y por lo tanto que veamos a personas que no delatan al andar su falta de tales miembros. Pero son cojos igualmente, pues no tiene esos miembros.

Y el caso contrario, alguien que cojea pero no es cojo, sería el caso de una persona que tiene ambas piernas, con sus pies, pero que una pierna es más larga que la otra. Según la diferencia de longitud se notará más o menos esa cojera, lo cierto es que cojea o renquea. Una solución para estas personas es usar calzado de diferente altura, poniendo más suela, o plantillas, en la pierna más corta, hasta igualar lo necesario.


----------



## Rodal

jilar said:


> Y el caso contrario, alguien que cojea pero no es cojo, sería el caso de una persona que tiene ambas piernas, con sus pies, pero que una pierna es más larga que la otra. Según la diferencia de longitud se notará más o menos esa cojera, lo cierto es que cojea o renquea. Una solución para estas personas es usar calzado de diferente altura, poniendo más suela, o plantillas, en la pierna más corta, hasta igualar lo necesario.



Este es el único caso en que reconozco el uso de la palabra cojo. Una persona puede tener tus extremidades intactas y aún así ser cojo.
Sin embargo una persona que le falta una pierna, al menos en Chile, se le considera no solo cojo pero también manco (que le falta una extremidad) y así mismo lo define WordReference en el siguiente enlace:  manco - Definición - WordReference.com


----------



## jilar

¿Dónde, para manco, mentan pierna, pie o extremidad? Solo veo lo ya comentado, aluden al brazo o la mano, para manco, repito.


> *manco,ca *
> 
> adj. [Persona o animal] sin brazo o mano,o que no puede usarlos. También s.:
> el Manco de Lepanto.


Por eso me choca la claridad con que decís eso; manco= que le falta un pie.


----------



## jilar

A ver si lo entiendo bien, cuando tú dices, Rodal, ser cojo, te refieres a que esa persona tiene que cojear, sí o sí, o sea, tienes que verlo andar para llegar a valorar esa cuestión.
Y no entiendes, cojo, como persona que no tiene una pierna o pie.

Pues entonces, supón que un día tú y yo nos cruzamos por la calle  y ves que yo voy cojeando, pero sucede que lo estoy simulando, es decir, no me falta ninguna pierna o pie, ni tengo ninguna característica corporal que me impida andar normalmente, o sea, puedo perfectamente andar sin cojear ... ¿me sigues en el razonamiento? Bien, pues tú al verme cojear, dirías que yo soy cojo o estoy cojo ¡¿porque voy cojeando?!
Lo que puedes decir es que "jílar va cojeando, qué pena, ..." pero no puedes saber si soy cojo o no, a menos que veas si me falta un miembro inferior.
Es que estoy simulando la cojera, lo que simulo es la acción de cojear. Y no soy cojo, pues tengo ambas piernas enteras, con sus dedos y uñas de los pies.

Al manco lo delata el ver la falta de un brazo o mano, lógico, si anduviéramos con las manos lo delataría esa acción. Pero no es manco por que "manquee" (esto significaría andar con las manos, con vaivén, como un cojo lo hace al cojear), sino porque le falta uno de tales miembros, mano o brazo.
Pues lo mismo debe ser para el cojo, es cojo porque le falta ese miembro inferior. Si está sentado y no anda, seguirá siendo cojo aunque tú no veas cómo anda.

Es un tema para filósofos me parece a mí. 
¿Qué fue antes el huevo o la gallina? = ¿Es cojo porque cojea o porque le falta un miembro inferior?
¿Cuál es el origen primario?


----------



## RIU

jilar said:


> Es cojo porque cojea o porque le falta un miembro inferior



Es cojo porque cojea, independientemente de la causa que motive la cojera.

*Comentarios ajenos al tema. Gracias. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## Señor K

Rodal, ¿quien en Chile le dice "manco" a alguien al que le falta una pierna?? 

Acá las cosas son simples: manco para falta de mano o brazo; cojo, para la falta de un pie, pierna, o que cojea. Sencillo.

Respaldo a Jilar: en la definición que propones, ¡jamás se menciona la pierna, ni siquiera "extremidad"! Es brazo o mano solamente.


----------



## medicalquestions

Las definiciones de cojo y manco están claras en el diccionario. En cambio su uso varía mucho según las zonas y el registro. En España la forma más habitual de usarlas sería:
- "soy cojo" = me falta un pie o pierna
- "estoy cojo"= "cojeo" = camino mal por un problema en un pie o pierna (que no me falta)


----------



## Señor K

Es una muy buena diferenciacion la que haces, medical.

No es lo mismo "ser" (condición duradera) que "estar" (condición temporal) cojo...


----------



## Rodal

Señor K said:


> Rodal, ¿quien en Chile le dice "manco" a alguien al que le falta una pierna??
> 
> Acá las cosas son simples: manco para falta de mano o brazo; cojo, para la falta de un pie, pierna, o que cojea. Sencillo.
> 
> Respaldo a Jilar: en la definición que propones, ¡jamás se menciona la pierna, ni siquiera "extremidad"! Es brazo o mano solamente.



Entiendo por extremidad manos y piernas, según los siguientes diccionarios:

Segunda acepción de freedictionary:

*manco, -ca*

*fig.Defectuoso, incompleto.*
_fig._ y _fam._ No ser cojo ni manco. Ser poco escrupuloso para apropiarse de lo ajeno.

Segunda acepción de Oxford dictionary:

*manco,*
Que está incompleto o le falta algún elemento necesario para estar terminado o completo.

_
Segunda acepción de es.wiktionary.org

*Manco*,

Por extensión, que le falta alguna extremidad o no puede servirse de ella.

*Definición de extremidad *según es.wiktionary.org/wiki/extremidad:

Parte del cuerpo que sobresale del tronco pero que está unida a él. Como los brazos, piernas, manos, pies, e incluso la cola de los animales._


----------



## Señor K

Lo que te estamos preguntando con Jilar es *¿en qué parte de la definición de WR aparece mencionada la palabra "extremidad"?*

Más aún, es bastante específico con respecto a la mención única de brazos y manos:

*manco,ca *
adj. [Persona o animal] sin brazo o mano,o que no puede usarlos.

refrendado por el mismo DRAE:

*manco, ca*
Del lat. _mancus.
*1. adj. Que ha perdido un brazo o una mano, o el uso de cualquiera de estos miembros. U. t. c. s.*_
2. adj. Dicho de una cosa: Defectuosa, falta de alguna parte necesaria. Obra manca. Verso manco.
3. adj. Mar. desus. Dicho de un bajel: Que no tiene remos.
4. m. coloq. Chile. caballo (‖ mamífero).


----------



## Rodal

Señor K said:


> Lo que te estamos preguntando con Jilar es *¿en qué parte de la definición de WR aparece mencionada la palabra "extremidad"?*
> 
> Más aún, es bastante específico con respecto a la mención única de brazos y manos:
> 
> *manco,ca *
> adj. [Persona o animal] sin brazo o mano,o que no puede usarlos.
> 
> refrendado por el mismo DRAE:
> 
> *manco, ca*
> Del lat. _mancus.
> *1. adj. Que ha perdido un brazo o una mano, o el uso de cualquiera de estos miembros. U. t. c. s.*_
> 2. adj. Dicho de una cosa: Defectuosa, falta de alguna parte necesaria. Obra manca. Verso manco.
> 3. adj. Mar. desus. Dicho de un bajel: Que no tiene remos.
> 4. m. coloq. Chile. caballo (‖ mamífero).



Tal como lo expliqué en mi comentario anterior, la deficinción recae sobre las extremidades y no se limita solamente a las manos y brazos de una persona.  Ver WR en el siguiente enlance: manco - sinónimos y antónimos - WordReference.com


mutilado, lisiado, tullido, inválido

La porpia RAE da la siguiente definición:

2. adj. Dicho de una cosa: Defectuosa, falta de alguna parte necesaria.

Podemos ver que todos los diccionarios incluyen la falta de una extremidad importante del cuerpo como una acepción correcta de manco y la definición de extremidad  no excluye las piernas. En Chile se usa de este modo también y doy fe de aquello.


----------



## jilar

Rodal, puedo entender que tengas esa asociación, a una persona que le falta una pierna o que cojea, llamarlo manco. Todo es posible, y de hecho otros compañeros así lo han anotado, justificándose como tú, bien citando o poniendo un enlace. Recordemos el enlace que diste:


Rodal said:


> el siguiente enlace: manco - Definición - WordReference.com


Da tres acepciones, aunque la tercera se refiere a una frase hecha, así que descártala.
Observa el ejemplo de la segunda, no remite a una persona, sino que en el ejemplo está calificando a "trabajo". Ponla en duda de momento*.
La que se ajusta a lo que estamos aquí hablando es la primera, la definición primaria o base y dice:


> adj. [Persona o animal] sin brazo o mano,o que no puede usarlos.



En todas las demás definiciones que has anotado, a partir de diferentes fuentes, has elegido igualmente la segunda acepción, nunca la primera. Encima, alguna de ellas deja bien claro que el uso es FIGURADO, y en otra anota "POR EXTENSIÓN"

Ahora observa que


Rodal said:


> Entiendo por extremidad manos y piernas


Y yo también, y cualquier hispanohablante es lo que debería, independientemente de lo que podamos ver que profundizan en cada palabra los diccionarios.

Los sinónimos que aportas no son perfectos, me explico: Toda persona sin un brazo, o también sin una pierna, son tullidos, así como lisiados, mutilados.
Pero no todos los tullidos/lisiados/mutilados tienen que ser cojos, o tampoco que ser mancos.
Esto es como los conjuntos y subconjuntos en matemáticas, supón el conjunto 1 "Animales", y dos subconjuntos dentro del 1:
1a "mamíferos", 1b "peces".
Puedes decir, un perro es un animal, pertenece al conjunto 1 (animales), pero no pertenece al subconjunto 1b (peces), y aún así los peces siguen perteneciendo al conjunto que los engloba a todos, a los animales.

Pon manco donde tenemos mamíferos, y pon cojo donde tenemos peces, ambos son mutilados/lisiados/... o les puede faltar algún miembro/extremidad, pero la definición esencial aquí de manco es: sin brazo o mano (al fin y al cabo la mano es una parte del brazo)
y la de cojo es: sin pierna o pie (igualmente el pie es una parte de la pierna)
Por lo tanto nunca podríamos mezclar peces con mamíferos, o sea, mancos con cojos o viceversa.

*Retomemos la duda anterior y viendo una definición algo más detallada resulta que:


Rodal said:


> La porpia RAE da la siguiente definición:
> 
> 2. adj. Dicho de una cosa: Defectuosa, falta de alguna parte necesaria.


Igualmente como segunda acepción, no la primera.
O sea, ese significado que en otros diccionarios ponían de ejemplo "trabajo manco" hay que entenderlo de este modo. Y claramente en el RAE anotan:
*Dicho de una cosa.
*
Por lo tanto, todo eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos debatiendo aquí. Aquí estamos hablando de la primera definición de manco, y refiere a una persona o animal ( solo y exclusivamente a aquellos que les falte un brazo o mano. Nada de extremidad o miembro como conceptos generales que incluirían a diferentes órganos), no a una cosa o concepto como trabajo.

Más claro, agua.
Más no puedo hacer para que se entienda, la verdad.

Si alguien nos dice: A Antonio le cortaron una extremidad/un miembro.

Nadie podría asegurar de qué miembro se trata, pues hay muchos órganos que entran en ese concepto (conjunto).
Por lo tanto no sabremos si Antonio quedó cojo, o manco, o le rebanaron una oreja, o la pilila 

Ahora bien, si nos dicen: A Antonio le cortaron una mano / un brazo.
Sabemos de qué miembro exacto hablamos, pues se dice directamente. Otra manera de dar esa información sería: Antonio está manco.
Pero nunca diríamos que Antonio está cojo.

El mismo razonamiento para lo contrario, si le cortan una pierna, diremos "está cojo", pero sería bastante confuso decir que "está manco" basándose en que se trata de una extremidad (la pierna es una extremidad, claro que la es) o en que tiene la palabra un sentido figurado que significa, incompleto o defectuoso, porque esto es cuando hablamos de algo, de una cosa o concepto, no de personas.


----------



## Rodal

jilar said:


> Rodal, puedo entender que tengas esa asociación, a una persona que le falta una pierna o que cojea, llamarlo manco. Todo es posible, y de hecho otros compañeros así lo han anotado, justificándose como tú, bien citando o poniendo un enlace. Recordemos el enlace que diste:
> 
> Da tres acepciones, aunque la tercera se refiere a una frase hecha, así que descártala.
> Observa el ejemplo de la segunda, no remite a una persona, sino que en el ejemplo está calificando a "trabajo". Ponla en duda de momento*.
> La que se ajusta a lo que estamos aquí hablando es la primera



¿Por qué solamente se ajusta a la primera acepción? ~estamos hablando de una persona que le falta un pie, no una mano y lo que estoy diciendo yo no descalifica la primera acepción sino que estamos enriqueciendo la palabra agregando la segunda acepción que dice que sí se puede decir manco para una persona que le falta un pié. Esto no desconoce el signficado primero.



jilar said:


> En todas las demás definiciones que has anotado, a partir de diferentes fuentes, has elegido igualmente la segunda acepción, nunca la primera. Encima, alguna de ellas deja bien claro que el uso es FIGURADO, y en otra anota "POR EXTENSIÓN"



Sí, efectivamente estoy eligiendo la segunda acepción de la definición de manco para ejemplificar que sí corresponde a una persona que le falta un pie y no solo una mano.  Lo mismo podría decir de tí que solo estás alabando la primera definición y no la sengunda (lo cual no desmerece el significado segundo), que sólo que te estás apoyando en una definición (la primera) para respaldar tu afirmación de que manco no corresponde a lo que estamos hablando cuando en realidad sí. Seamos objetivos en nuestras respuestas y otorguémosle el signficado total a las palabras sin desmerecer sus acepciones anteriores o posteriores.



jilar said:


> Los sinónimos que aportas no son perfectos, me explico: Toda persona sin un brazo, o también sin una pierna, son tullidos, así como lisiados, mutilados.
> Pero no todos los tullidos/lisiados/mutilados tienen que ser cojos, o tampoco que ser mancos.


Un sinónimo no tiene que ser perfecto para ejemplificar un signficado. No todos los tullidos y mutilados tienen que ser cojos pero podrían serlo también.
En otras palabras sí está incluido el significado de cojo en la palabra manco.



jilar said:


> Esto es como los conjuntos y subconjuntos en matemáticas, supón el conjunto 1 "Animales", y dos subconjuntos dentro del 1:
> 1a "mamíferos", 1b "peces".
> Puedes decir, un perro es un animal, pertenece al conjunto 1 (animales), pero no pertenece al subconjunto 1b (peces), y aún así los peces siguen perteneciendo al conjunto que los engloba a todos, a los animales.



Exactamente, tu mismo lo has dicho, a pesar de que los mamíferos no son peces, ambos pertenecen al reino animal. Tanto el mutilado como el cojo pueden ser llamados mancos.



jilar said:


> Pon manco donde tenemos mamíferos, y pon cojo donde tenemos peces, ambos son mutilados/lisiados/... o les puede faltar algún miembro/extremidad, pero la definición esencial aquí de manco es: sin brazo o mano (al fin y al cabo la mano es una parte del brazo)
> y la de cojo es: sin pierna o pie (igualmente el pie es una parte de la pierna)
> Por lo tanto nunca podríamos mezclar peces con mamíferos, o sea, mancos con cojos o viceversa.



No entiendo lo que quieres decir aquí.  Para mí está clarísimo, manco puede ser alguien que le falta una mano o un pie pues así lo dice el diccionario.
El hecho de que sea una segunda acepción no descalifica que pertenezca al reino del significado absoluto de la palabra "manco".




jilar said:


> Por lo tanto, todo eso no tiene nada que ver con lo que estamos debatiendo aquí. Aquí estamos hablando de la primera definición de manco, y refiere a una persona o animal ( solo y exclusivamente a aquellos que les falte un brazo o mano. Nada de extremidad o miembro como conceptos generales que incluirían a diferentes órganos), no a una cosa o concepto como trabajo.



Aquí sí que te equivocaste rotundamente. El tema de este hilo es encontrar una palabra cuyo significado corresponda a una persona que le falta un pie. El hecho que tú no quieras aceptar que manco también puede ser utilizado para referirnos a una persona que le fata un pie (de igual manera que aquellas personas que les falta una mano) no singifica que no estémos hablando del tema puntual de este hilo. - Ojo que no estoy desmereciendo la primera acepción, manco sí se usa para referirse a las personas que les falta una mano, pero también se usa para las personas que les falta un pie.



jilar said:


> Si alguien nos dice: A Antonio le cortaron una extremidad/un miembro.
> 
> Nadie podría asegurar de qué miembro se trata, pues hay muchos órganos que entran en ese concepto (conjunto).
> Por lo tanto no sabremos si Antonio quedó cojo, o manco, o le rebanaron una oreja, o la pilila



Estoy de acuerdo aquí contigo por lo mismo que no se puede descalifiar tampoco la segunda acepción de manco para pie o cualquier otra extremidad.



jilar said:


> Ahora bien, si nos dicen: A Antonio le cortaron una mano / un brazo.
> Sabemos de qué miembro exacto hablamos, pues se dice directamente. Otra manera de dar esa información sería: Antonio está manco.
> Pero nunca diríamos que Antonio está cojo.



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo en este comentario. La palabra manco no es precisa puesto que no se le adjudica a ninguna extremidad específica. Es una palabra amplia que incluye a cualquier extremidad, se puede usar para pies y manos y si deseas ser más específico entonces debes acusar el nombre del miembro aludido.



jilar said:


> El mismo razonamiento para lo contrario, si le cortan una pierna, diremos "está cojo", pero sería bastante confuso decir que "está manco" basándose en que se trata de una extremidad (la pierna es una extremidad, claro que la es) o en que tiene la palabra un sentido figurado que significa, incompleto o defectuoso, porque esto es cuando hablamos de algo, de una cosa o concepto, no de personas.



En ningúm momento puse en duda este razonamiento; claro que sería confuso referirnos de manco para una persona que le hace falta una mano como también sería confuso para alguien que es cojo puesto que para quien lo entienda como extremidad no lo encontrará nada preciso.  Tampoco se pueden usar sinónimos despectivos para referirnos de un manco (incompleto, defectuoso). El hecho de que estas palabras se usen para conceptos o cosas no descarta que puedan ser usadas de forma despectiva para referirnos a un manco.


----------



## Xiscomx

¡No me lo puedo creer! A lo que dicen algunos compañeros, me refiero.

Ahora para *@mysrael*, si todavía está por ahí:

Según el _DLE_, en Guatemala:
*zanco, ca. *De _zanca. _*1. *adj. Guat. *cojo *(‖ que cojea).

Por otro lado, también del _DLE_:
*zopo, pa. *De or. inc.
*1. *adj. Dicho de una mano o de un pie: Torcido o contrahecho.
*2. *adj. Dicho de una persona: Que tiene torcidos o contrahechos los pies o las manos.

Para *@jilar*:
 ¡Santa paciencia!


----------



## mysrael

De momento no he encontrado la palabra especifica, aunque se le acercan:
-Cojo
-Chunco
Pero la verdad, después de varios años, yo creo que era una trampa para la palabra unípede

Gracias por todas sus respuestas.


----------

